# Netzwerkprogrammierung Absolute Anfängerfrage



## xari (30. Dez 2013)

Ich habe einen Bot für eine Website geschrieben. Bisher erledigt der seine Arbeit über die automatische steuerung der Tastatur und der Maus, allerdings dauert das alles zu lange.

Nun möchte ich den Wert, welchen ich in das Textfeld auf der Seite eingebe und mit dem Klick auf den Button abschicke, direkt ans Ziel schicken. Also einen Wert mit Adresse direkt an den Server schicken (mit Hilfe des Ports, Hostnamens oder vielleicht Quelltext auslesen? :bahnhof: ).

Gibt es da vielleicht Tutorials zu, oder hat wer ein bisschen Beispiel Code den er mir zeigen möchte ? 

Da ich absolut nicht weiss wonach ich suchen soll, würden mir sogar schon Schlagwörter reichen, nach denen ich googlen kann.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus


----------



## ChristianK (30. Dez 2013)

Unter Unix nennt man das curl. Keine Ahnung, wie das in Java implementiert ist oder was es da zur Verfügung hat.

Btw, Programmierhilfe für solche Bots wirst du wohl eher nicht bekommen...


----------



## xari (30. Dez 2013)

ChristianK hat gesagt.:


> Btw, Programmierhilfe für solche Bots wirst du wohl eher nicht bekommen...



Ja, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Warum ist das eigentlich so?


----------



## Tobse (30. Dez 2013)

Weil jeder, der eine Ahnung davon hat bereits selbst eine Webseite gemacht hat. Und wer schonmal soetwas implementiert hat (und wenn man das richtig macht reisst man sich quasi den ***** auf, um Bots draussen zu halten) Hilfestellung geben will, seine Arbeit zu nichte zu machen...

Daher gibts von mir auch keine weiteren Infos dafür.


----------



## xari (30. Dez 2013)

Ok, das leuchtet mir ein. Dann werd ich das Thema hier mal schließen.


----------

